# Dog Biscuit Recipe



## Chef Isaac

You sell these at the same booth you sell honey at? Was curious on the market angel.


----------



## berkshire bee

Chef, I haven't tried making them yet. I just typed out and posted the recipies as a service to those who can't find them or don't have the back issues of BC.


----------



## bee crazy

*That's the one*

Birkshire Bee, thanks for finding them, I guess I was a month off in my memory bank. 
The second recipe is the one we use. One point, if you package them in plastic baggies you have to dry all the moisture out of them or they will mold. Don't ask my yorkie how I know this. :0


----------



## bee crazy

Chef Isaac said:


> You sell these at the same booth you sell honey at? Was curious on the market angel.


Yes we do, why not they are food grade, I eat them myself before we dry them. After all it's a farmers market, I've seen the boys sell used motor oil in bulk cans, and grass hay there


----------



## Chef Isaac

interesting. Might need to try that.


----------



## riverrat

got my doggie biscuit cutters today. Hope to make a batch tonight


----------



## bee crazy

*You will be a hit with your dog, for sure!*



riverrat said:


> got my doggie biscuit cutters today. Hope to make a batch tonight


oooo, I hope you got those cute little heart shape cutters.  They are for small dogs and it looks like your getting more for your money


----------



## riverrat

went with an assorted sizes of traditional bones. May do hearts and other shapes for different holidays if this works out.



bee crazy said:


> oooo, I hope you got those cute little heart shape cutters.  They are for small dogs and it looks like your getting more for your money


----------



## Chef Isaac

when you gonna try them?


----------



## riverrat

*got test pilots today is the day*



Chef Isaac said:


> when you gonna try them?


 
today cant wait. Hive has 2 pooches has test pilots. Hope nothing goes wrong. Spending money on bugs will be the least of my worries


----------



## Chef Isaac

ha ha ha ..... how did cooking go with your son?


----------



## bee crazy

*"They got ta eat"*



riverrat said:


> today cant wait. Hive has 2 pooches has test pilots. Hope nothing goes wrong. Spending money on bugs will be the least of my worries


Them luck dogs! Don't let them eat the batter, they'll get them worms mom told us about!
Hey, you don't live near Medicine Lodge do ya? I have a cousin that runs that town.


----------



## riverrat

bee crazy said:


> Them luck dogs! Don't let them eat the batter, they'll get them worms mom told us about!
> Hey, you don't live near Medicine Lodge do ya? I have a cousin that runs that town.


Im about 100 miles away from medicine lodge. My great dane is from there. Chef Dinner went great cooked extra hoping for left overs it didnt happen. thanaks for the help


----------



## riverrat

made a batch today using the recipe turned out great dogs love them


----------



## Chef Isaac

what recipe did you use, the top on or bottom one?


----------



## riverrat

I used the top one with one exception. I substituted rice ground in a food procesor for cracked wheat.


----------



## bee crazy

*You are a good man!*



riverrat said:


> I used the top one with one exception. I substituted rice ground in a food procesor for cracked wheat.


Hey riverrat, that's getting hi tekey using a food processor, isn't it? Those are good recipes and we, or me and my dogs like the second recipe better.
Now if your going to use plastic bags to store them biscuits in you will have to air dry those biscuits for a week.


----------



## cdanderson

Bee Crazy: Do you just set the biscuits out on a counter to dry ?


----------



## bee crazy

hi cd

yes we've done that but the dehydrator is faster. It takes about four hours to do a batch set on approx. 100 degrees. Break them and check the color in the middle. If it's center looks dry and a light color as the outside then it's done. If left in the dehydrator too long then it gets really tough...though maybe the dogs like that too. I never thought about it till now!!


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees

*A couple of things*

The sodium from most broth would worry me. Dogs can't tolerate much salt. Wouldn't use bullion cubes; I'd boil some bones to make the broth. (Actually just take some venison stock out of the freezer.) Not that a few would hurt, more likely my dogs getting into an entire batch. 

My dog club does a few shows a year. We sell homemade dog biscuits as a fundraiser at some outrageous price (three for two bucks or something like that). Most of the folks feed them to our dogs in the booth. They sell better than girl scout cookies.


----------



## leejones15

Bumping an old thread, but does anyone know the regulations on making and selling dog treats? Does it require a certified kitchen and/or food handler permit?


----------



## Michael Palmer

What ever happened to Berkshire Bee?


----------



## DavidZ

leejones15 said:


> Bumping an old thread, but does anyone know the regulations on making and selling dog treats? Does it require a certified kitchen and/or food handler permit?


we do the same I have a hobby farm in Grants Pass sell at the farmers market in GP, Medford, and Ashland

do some research next time, took 30 seconds to find this

If you are producing pet treats or food containing raw or cooked meat you need a license from the ODA Food Safety Program​​.

https://www.oregon.gov/ODA/programs/AnimalHealthFeedsLivestockID/Feed/Pages/FeedLicensing.aspx

https://www.oregon.gov/ODA/programs/AnimalHealthFeedsLivestockID/Feed/Pages/PetFood.aspx

https://www.oregon.gov/ODA/programs/FoodSafety/FSLicensing/Pages/PetFood.aspx

also read this pdf

https://orsba.org/legacy/download/reg_farm_direct_6-12.pdf


----------



## tech.35058

This thread sort of caught my eye, We have a mutt that has been having "hot spots" on his paws.
I was wondering if propolis would help him, & how to get it into him.
I should probably just spray the hot spot wth an infused oil & let him lick it off 
but the idea is to dose him as a preventative.... CE


----------



## Zadee's Beek

Looks like Berkshire Bee is still around.

http://berkshirefarmsapiary.wordpress.com/


----------

